# Hgh fragment & Women?



## Dr. Tox (Mar 11, 2011)

It seems from the little research that's out there women can take hgh frag as well with great results. Does anyone disagree? Any side effects that I am overlooking for women before I pin my chic?


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone out there? I guess ur Chics are fat?


----------



## oufinny (Mar 12, 2011)

I take it and I don't see why it would effect a woman any differently than a man.  Been taking it for 5 weeks and it is working like a charm, will be doing about 4 months on it to help get rid of this trouble fat around the waste that won't budge for the life of me.


----------



## Dr. Tox (Mar 12, 2011)

Same here bro I am 31 and need to trim the waist. How many times a day, what time of day and what dosage? Thanks for the info


----------

